# Chipotle



## 7StringofAblicK (Jul 31, 2008)

Motherfuckin' eh

I'm stuffed - are you?


----------



## ohio_eric (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## Leon (Jul 31, 2008)

Chipotle > Qdoba


----------



## noodles (Jul 31, 2008)

This is the Mike and Dave Pre-Rehearsal Thursday Ritual&#8482;. Barbacoa FTW.


----------



## JBroll (Jul 31, 2008)

San Antonio's restaurant Taco Taco > Freebirds > this and all other 'fast food' 'Mexican' food.

Jeff


----------



## Josh Lawson (Jul 31, 2008)

JBroll said:


> San Antonio's restaurant Taco Taco > Freebirds > this and all other 'fast food' 'Mexican' food.
> 
> Jeff


Thumbs down on fake Mex crap. In my home town we call it Shit-potle. Even the Roach Coaches do a better job.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jul 31, 2008)

Chipotle is awsome!! 
When I go there I make sure that sauce I get is hot, them I add three different kinds of tabasco to it. NOM NOM NOM!!


----------



## ohio_eric (Jul 31, 2008)

Chipotle is not as good as some of the mom and pop Mexican restaurants I've been to. But in the world of fast food it's pretty much the king of the hill.


----------



## Rick (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm gonna have to try that Taco Taco.


----------



## JBroll (Jul 31, 2008)

You're just going to have to spend at least a full day in SA to catch up on the restaurants. Taco Taco for breakfast, the Vietnamese place for lunch, a certain Thai place for dinner, midnight snack at Shisha Cafe... get on it.

Jeff


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 31, 2008)

Do not talk down on the epicness that is Chipotle, you filthy unbelievers. 


Chipotle=


----------



## JBroll (Jul 31, 2008)

Don't say balls about Chipotle unless you have lived for a week off the EPIC that is Taco Taco, or at least the Epic that is Freebirds.

Jeff


----------



## Josh Lawson (Aug 1, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Do not talk down on the epicness that is Chipotle, you filthy unbelievers.
> 
> 
> Chipotle=



99.9% of Roach Coaches or mom and pop real Mexican resturaunts > McShit-potle bullshit. Just my $0.02!


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 1, 2008)

Josh Lawson said:


> 99.9% of Roach Coaches or mom and pop real Mexican resturaunts > McShit-potle bullshit. Just my $0.02!



Thats fine....all opinions suck.......my opinion is that you sir, are false.


----------



## TomAwesome (Aug 1, 2008)

If you want good Mexican food, the Rio Grande Valley is the place to go.


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Aug 1, 2008)

Josh Lawson said:


> 99.9% of Roach Coaches or mom and pop real Mexican resturaunts > McShit-potle bullshit. Just my $0.02!



Hey! They aren't owned by McD's Corp. anymore 

:i know they were at one point, though:


----------



## Josh Lawson (Aug 1, 2008)

7StringofAblicK said:


> Hey! They aren't owned by McD's Corp. anymore
> 
> :i know they were at one point, though:


The only things that have changed since the McDicksucker days are higher prices and smaller portions.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Aug 3, 2008)

Leon said:


> Chipotle > Qdoba


----------



## Sindwulf (Aug 3, 2008)

Dear God, reading this thread makes me feel stuffed without eating a bloody thing! I go there every other weekend for luncheon and give the burrito with everything on it. It's so big the "burrito artists," can't even get it to stay in it's true burrito shape. It is a tasty 6 pounds of food you could eat! 

Whenever I go to Chipotle though, I only eat once that day lol.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Aug 3, 2008)

Josh Lawson said:


> ... McDicksucker ...


 Erep for you!! 


ohio_eric said:


> Chipotle is not as good as some of the mom and pop Mexican restaurants I've been to. But in the world of fast food it's pretty much the king of the hill.





Sindwulf said:


> Dear God, reading this thread makes me feel stuffed without eating a bloody thing! I go there every other weekend for luncheon and give the burrito with everything on it. It's so big the "burrito artists," can't even get it to stay in it's true burrito shape. It is a tasty 6 pounds of food you could eat!
> 
> Whenever I go to Chipotle though, I only eat once that day lol.


^ You ever try El Famous burrito? Their's are even bigger!!


----------



## Lucky Seven (Aug 3, 2008)

Chipotle has nothing on Freebirds.


----------



## JBroll (Aug 3, 2008)

That's what I keep saying... this is getting pretty damned close to messing with Texas, wouldn't you say?

Jeff


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 3, 2008)

Nearly every time we go out we go to Taco Taco. I LOVE that place. Unfortunately there aren't many Mexican restaurants in the whole country... 



JBroll said:


> That's what I keep saying... this is getting pretty damned close to messing with Texas, wouldn't you say?
> 
> Jeff



I question Texas' sexuality...


----------



## JBroll (Aug 3, 2008)

Erm, your Taco Taco and my Taco Taco are different, I'm guessing. You're in Ireland - they haven't invented Mexicans over there yet. The Taco Taco here is a family-owned hole in the wall that just wins awards all day.

Jeff


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Aug 4, 2008)

JBroll said:


> You're in Ireland - they haven't invented Mexicans over there yet.


----------



## TomAwesome (Aug 4, 2008)

But yeah, I highly doubt Ireland's Mexican food compares to that in parts of the US like Texas.


----------



## Josh Lawson (Aug 4, 2008)

JBroll said:


> Erm, your Taco Taco and my Taco Taco are different, I'm guessing. You're in Ireland - they haven't invented Mexicans over there yet. The Taco Taco here is a family-owned hole in the wall that just wins awards all day.
> 
> Jeff


In Texas and California the Mexicans are about 2/3 of the population. We know good Mex, and the best stuff comes out of a restaurant with wheels on it.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Aug 4, 2008)

Tex-Mex > *. We have a freekin' fender pickup named after our mexican food, what do you have?


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 4, 2008)

Lucky Seven said:


> Tex-Mex > *. We have a freekin' fender pickup named after our mexican food, what do you have?



Rampant liver failure?


----------



## TomAwesome (Aug 4, 2008)

The food is just about the only thing I like about where I live. 

BTW, Tex-Mex is also the name of a chain of strip clubs around here.


----------



## Drew (Aug 4, 2008)

Ok, if by "Roach Coach" you somehow mean Taco Bell or its ilk, you guys are out of your fucking MINDS.  

I need to give Chipotle another shot, as I wasn't too impressed the first time I ever had it. I think where I went wrong was going for their hottest salsa, which had moderate heat but not much in the way of flavor.  

Qdoba's extra hot salsa, meanwhile, is both tasty and, if you get a liberal pour, fucking HOT. 

Anyway, Qdoba's Ancho Chile BBQ Burrito with extra hot or hot salsa > any other widely available burrito I've ever had. Let me specifically mention of course that I've never had a Taco Taco burrito, but would relish the opportunity to give them a fair shake. 

Annas Taqueria, the local chain, is pretty excellent too. Steak with refried beans, rice, salsa, hot sauce jalepenos, and guacamole is pretty damned tasty.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Aug 4, 2008)

I prefer taco bell to chipotle, it's cheap! Also, taco bell is good, at least down here that is.


----------



## TomAwesome (Aug 4, 2008)

Honestly, Taco Bell has no place in a discussion about good Mexican food. It's a travesty that so many people think that's what Mexican food is really like. I do like a lot of the stuff they have, though.


----------



## Matt Crooks (Aug 4, 2008)

Roach Coach = Taco truck.

Taco truck > Chipotle > Baja Fresh > Taco Bell.

And there are only two things that come from Texas.


----------



## TomAwesome (Aug 4, 2008)

Cows and the corpses of those who mess with Texas.


----------



## JBroll (Aug 4, 2008)

Josh Lawson said:


> In Texas and California the Mexicans are about 2/3 of the population. We know good Mex, and the best stuff comes out of a restaurant with wheels on it.



That is one of the few benefits I'd have if I stayed in Texas or went to California for grad school next fall... but as I said before, Taco Taco > *.

Jeff


----------



## JBroll (Aug 4, 2008)

HAUCH said:


> The people in this thread that are fragging the shit out of Chipotle, give me a fucking break. We are talking about a franchise fresh mex resturaunt, not an authentic mexican resturaunt. I've been in California my whole fucking life, and if you wanna get down to the bricks...I've had some of the best mexican food that exists, and some of the shittiest. But that is not what we are talking about. Chipotle is a respectable place, would you be more enamored with it if you got food poisoning from it, and the bathrooms smelled like piss and shit?



Replace 'Chipotle' with 'Burger King' and 'Mexican food' with 'burger imitations' and you'll see my take on the place. Ick.

Jeff


----------



## Drew (Aug 4, 2008)

JBroll said:


> Replace 'Chipotle' with 'Burger King' and 'Mexican food' with 'burger imitations' and you'll see my take on the place. Ick.
> 
> Jeff



Eh, it's more like "TGI Friday's" and "burger imitations," where the product you'll get when you go there is perfectly serviceable, but pretty generic and standardized compared to, say, my awesome local burger joint up the street where they do 30 different variants of half-pound slow flame-cooked goodness for like $8 a piece. 

I'll confess to the occasional Taco Bell craving, but Taco Bell is about as mexican as Velveeta is cheese.


----------



## noodles (Aug 4, 2008)

Man, I live in the Washington fucking DC metro area, and there ain't dick in terms of real Mexican food around here. I'm glad that some of you live in Texas and California, but shut the fuck up already, before I start telling you how much less we pay for gas.


----------



## Sindwulf (Aug 4, 2008)

Ooooooo he went there!


----------



## B Lopez (Aug 4, 2008)

noodles said:


> Man, I live in the Washington fucking DC metro area, and there ain't dick in terms of real Mexican food around here. I'm glad that some of you live in Texas and California, but shut the fuck up already, before I start telling you how much less we pay for gas.



Im curious, how much do you pay?

Was 4.15 this morning for me


----------



## Lucky Seven (Aug 4, 2008)

B Lopez said:


> Im curious, how much do you pay?



Yeah, I wanna know.


----------



## Matt Crooks (Aug 4, 2008)

noodles said:


> Man, I live in the Washington fucking DC metro area, and there ain't dick in terms of real Mexican food around here. I'm glad that some of you live in Texas and California, but shut the fuck up already, before I start telling you how much less we pay for gas.



El Paso on Glebe Road just north of Rt. 50 by the CVS. Thank me later.


----------



## JBroll (Aug 4, 2008)

noodles said:


> Man, I live in the Washington fucking DC metro area, and there ain't dick in terms of real Mexican food around here. I'm glad that some of you live in Texas and California, but shut the fuck up already, before I start telling you how much less we pay for gas.



$3.80 here.

Don't mess with Texas.

Jeff


----------



## noodles (Aug 4, 2008)

$3.72

Virginia is for lovers.

Dave


----------



## ohio_eric (Aug 4, 2008)

$3.59 

Ohio > Texas and Virginia combined times 11ty billion

Mack Daddy of the Motherfuckin Universe


----------



## JBroll (Aug 4, 2008)

How long has it been that low? Ours has been going down too, but I just Googled DC gas prices and got a dime higher than that...

EDIT: Scratch that, apparently I haven't refilled in a while, just got told about a grocery chain being down to $3.53...

Jeff


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 4, 2008)

Matt Crooks said:


> El Paso on Glebe Road just north of Rt. 50 by the CVS. Thank me later.



Noted.


----------



## B Lopez (Aug 4, 2008)

Screw you guys. 

Never thought I would say that to a $3.50-3.80 gallon of gas. 

But I will be going by Chipotle tomorrow. Maybe I should stop


----------



## Josh Lawson (Aug 5, 2008)

HAUCH said:


> Chipotle is a respectable place, would you be more enamored with it if you got food poisoning from it, and the bathrooms smelled like piss and shit?


That is fucked up, thinly veiled, anti Mexican racism. You are implying that mom and pop Mexican joints/Roach Coaches aren't clean, serve poisoned food and are not "respectable". That is simply total bullshit.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Aug 5, 2008)

I think that's a bit of a stretch to call it anti-Mexican racism, dude. The only proper noun he listed was Chipotle. Also, he said "if". 

Food is cultural, it has nothing to do with race.

You cannot deny that there are some Mexican food restaurants with lower-than-acceptable-standards. He was only implying that Chipotle is above those standards.




That said, most Mexican food places are preferable to Chipotle.


----------



## JBroll (Aug 5, 2008)

Low standards can be found at almost any kind of restaurant, for that matter.

Jeff


----------



## Lucky Seven (Aug 5, 2008)

JBroll said:


> Low standards can be found at almost any kind of restaurant, for that matter.
> 
> Jeff



 But not at taco taco, I'm sure.


----------



## Josh Lawson (Aug 5, 2008)

HAUCH said:


> Thinly veiled anti mexican racism??
> 
> I have had food poisoning from a few mom and pop places, right here in Imperial Beach. And yes, most mom and pop places have less than desirable facilities, I was merely stating that it is irresponsible to call Chipotle shitty because they have the money and means to prevent the above said.
> 
> FWIW, I wouldn't throw out this card on any other day of the week. My wife is 1/2 mexican, and my father in law is as mexican as it gets. So that would make my 2 sons 1/4. Nice try buddy.


I've been posioned from Shit-poop-le as well as real Mexican joints. You can see what I am saying about how you worded your original post, I'm sure. I really didn't mean to accuse you personally of direct racism, more implied. I know you can see my point, because you are an intelligent person.


----------



## JBroll (Aug 5, 2008)

You might have been able to save face from that, but Shit-poop-le officially killed it. Let's move on.

Jeff


----------



## Lucky Seven (Aug 5, 2008)

Wow, "Shit-poop-ple"? That's pretty awesome, actually.


----------



## Josh Lawson (Aug 6, 2008)

Lucky Seven said:


> Wow, "Shit-poop-ple"? That's pretty awesome, actually.


I'll definitely eat Shit-poop-le again when I get around to filming my next gonzo scat-porn.


----------



## Shawn (Aug 6, 2008)

I like Chipotle too but just not too much of it.


----------



## controversyking (Aug 20, 2008)

I personally like Chipolte (mm chicken tacos) because its close cheap and amazing, BUT i know tons of people here HATE it compared to freebirds.

(ever been to the original freebirds? now thats mmmmm)
Another good Mexican (tex-mex) hub is Houston. We have a place called Fajita Flats which was founded by a group of guys i actually know and DAMNNN.  If your ever in Houston check out fajita flats for sure (Hwy 59 and Wilcrest I think???)


----------



## forelander (Aug 20, 2008)

I have never experienced the joys of Mexican fast food. .


----------



## Vairocarnal (Mar 3, 2009)

JBroll said:


> Don't say balls about Chipotle unless you have lived for a week off the EPIC that is Taco Taco, or at least the Epic that is Freebirds.
> 
> Jeff



Damn...freebirds is good...the only problem with it is that it runs on an austinized formula that's creepy similar to Jimmy Johns, Five Guys Burger and Fries, and the lot of em.

Taco Shack, on the other hand, is (According to the grapevine) family owned and operated...not to mention good as fuck. For example I went there earlier and got a beef fajita burrito minus cheese and sour cream (lactose intolerant), tomatoes (Ecoli) and Lettuce (Negative calories) and to my surprise they replaced everything else with more meat! So...the resulting burrito was guestimated at a pound and a half of beef and bean goodness for $5!!! Subway and quiznos BOTH got pwned today.


----------



## Sindwulf (Mar 4, 2009)

Lucky Seven said:


> Wow, "Shit-poop-ple"? That's pretty awesome, actually.


 
I still prefer Shit-potle. Shit-poop-ple just sounds French


----------



## JBroll (Mar 4, 2009)

Oui, je suis un shitpoople _transvestite_...

Jeff


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 4, 2009)

While I haven't had the pleasure of a Taco Taco, I can attest to the awesomeness of Freebird's.

But they all fall short to Houston's own, the infamous, Mission Burrito!!!! It's like Chipoltle or Freebird's, but 10,000x more fresh.



TomAwesome said:


> If you want good Mexican food, the Rio Grande Valley is the place to go.



^
This or South Houston = truth in Mexican food!


----------



## ArgyleSocker (Mar 9, 2009)

so goood.


----------

